# Wet Weather Combat Boots: Use, Maintenance & Other Stuff.



## Wilson601 (23 Dec 2002)

I‘m a bit of a short timer,myself, but i was wondering if anybody had any really good provin ways of keeping your tootsies warm in those new gortex WWB. I read an article in the maple leaf a couple days ago saying thaty of the 200 000 some odd pairs in the system that they‘re next to useless in tempuratures of -10‘ C.  I wore them on an Ex in gagetown mid-october and after the sole froze, ice congelled to the toe caps and I was screwed. Furthermore, Wearing them from day to day they form a moisture inside the toe that doesn‘t air out over nite, result being a frozen toe the next day if your just standing around, us reservist only get one pair issue so i can‘t change pairs everyday.
any tips on sock Combinations or tips for these boots would be greatly appreciated. (minus the smart ***  ‘maybe you should wear your mukluks‘ comments haha) Thanks. Shane  :skull:


----------



## Wilson601 (23 Dec 2002)

Gortex Wet Weather Combat Boot Poll


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Dec 2002)

I‘ve gone through two pair of them. The first pair i kicked a door during fibua (not very hard at all) and the soul cracked. The second pair the bottom of the sole started seperating from the boot leather makign them not waterprrof. it even started doing that on my 3rd pair. Their comfortable for standing around in and their warmer then the normal boots but their going to destroy your feet/shins on any prolonged march.
In my opinion
Im not an expert


----------



## Wilson601 (24 Dec 2002)

i see.. Fibua has a way of really killing a pair of boots. I got the heel shot off a pair of mine in the fibua village in gagetown. Reserve units are poorer than your average reg force infantry battalion so even if i wrote off a pair i dont‘ think I could get new ones.  :skull:


----------



## Zoomie (24 Dec 2002)

Don‘t write off the reserve system just yet S Wilson.  You should have been issued two pairs of WWB (wet weather Boot - ie.  not meant for the winter).  If you only received one pair, make it a point to go into your local QM and get that second pair!  If your boots break/fall apart, you will get a brand new pair, there is no exception to this.


----------



## Hayrick (24 Dec 2002)

I am a reservist and I got two pairs.  You are supposed to get at least two pairs so that you can change them from day to day.


----------



## Wilson601 (24 Dec 2002)

i‘ll see what comes of the lowly private marching into BNQM and telling the WO "I want my second pair of boots goddamit"    
i have faith in our system... but not when it comes to equipment... as of right now 2RNBR is in the middle of getting everyone CADPAT‘s so they don‘t have time to deal with my complaints about my boots. as far as i know everyone in the unit has ONE pair of WWB .... maybe i should get transfered to whereever you guys are, so i can get my 2nd pair    
Shaner  :skull:


----------



## Zoomie (24 Dec 2002)

I remember once calling myself "a lowly trooper" and then being admonished by my Troop Warrant.  He said "you‘re only a lowly trooper if that is what you believe"...

Write a memo, find out how to do it properly.  Good way to get noticed and remembered when it comes to PER writing time.  ie Pte Wilson demonstrated good leadership potential when requesting a second pair of WWB as IAW IECS issue.
  :warstory:


----------



## Recce41 (24 Dec 2002)

You may only get one pair.So of the fellas in the Regs only got one. They were told, because RESs have to be fitted first. Now stop complaining, and wait. THIS IS WHAT PISSES ME OFF, it always seems Res complain more about lil sh1t, then the important stuff, such as training. Do you wear your everday, ie to school, work at Macdonalds NO, then stop.


----------



## sgt.shmedly102 (25 Dec 2002)

Your WWB‘s are similar to our Matterhorns, right?  I ran into the same problem with moisture buil-up when wearing the same pair everyday; I found  that removing the insole when you take them off helps. Also, instead of putting them under my bunk, I placed them ontop of my locker where it was warmer so they would dry out better. Clean socks everyday and a little powder on the feet and they worked great. 

As for them not being any good below -10 degrees; of course their not, they only designed for temps down the 14 degrees. (and I don‘t imagine they would be too warm then)

BTW, what kind of boots do you all have for when it gets  _really_  cold?


----------



## Recce41 (25 Dec 2002)

The new boots are rated for -10C with the new sock system which is a lite weight sock with a heavy weight sock for winter there is a heavier weight sock. They do work down to -10C because our boots are heavier insolated than your Matterhorns, I have prs of each and ours is heavier. You have to be dry and walking. after that is the Mucks. Before that is the new summer boots, nylon Matterhorns.


----------



## Wilson601 (25 Dec 2002)

Well Recce41, I‘m not complaining about ‘littlethings‘.. your feet, aren‘t ‘little things‘. I‘m sure you‘d agree. I have complained properly about training, with little yeild, I might add as well. As RESs were not allowed to do certain things as often as the Regs are for money reasons and this i can understand, as I‘m sure you can. Furthermore, i‘ll assure you that i‘m AS good a soldier as any trained Infanteer in the regular force. I haven‘t been in very long, but i‘ve been in long enough to know there are some damned fine Reservists, as well as some damned poor Regulars(and vice versa). I‘ll apologize in advance if any of this came across as uncalled for. It may be brazen and opinionated but i feel this is true as well is the sterotype that you and other full-time soldiers have placed upon Reservists.  Pro Jure Constans  :skull:


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Dec 2002)

Reg force personal get a lot more time playing the game then reserves. Your right about each side having good and bad guys but the regs still get exposed to a lot more every day things associated with the military from writting memos to maintencence. Their excersises are also up to 3 weeks compared to week-ends.

Reserve units still get a pretty big budget. My old reserve unit held more life fire ex‘s then the reg force for about 2 or 3 years in a row.


----------



## Recce41 (26 Dec 2002)

Wilson
 I mean, I see Res wearing their damn Cadpat, Boots, Gortex around Ottawa. You may say how I know their Res. Sometimes their talking about their kit to their friends, or have seen them in uniform at the mall etc. That burns me good.        There are fellas at the Regt that cannot exchange boots, or Cadpat because there is not kit in stock.
 Yes res units get a bigger budget per soldier why to keep them. So who do you think should have the two prs, a Reg who wears them 5 days a week for a month or a Res that may wear them 5  days in a month.


----------



## Wilson601 (26 Dec 2002)

Recce41. That makes more sense to me. your earlyer post had come across differently and I think there was a misunderstanding. point taken. 

I agree, it doesn‘t make sense for a reservist to have a piece of kit that a Regular needs, for obvious reasons.  :skull:


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Dec 2002)

Hummm, privates walking around the mall in course t-shirts nuke bags and camel backs (packs?)

One reason why i think it‘s a good idea and support having the reserves outfitted with the same gear and at the same time as their regular force counter parts is because when reserves get tasked to work with the reg force be it on a 2 week tasking, supporting them on an excersise or course (pathfinders for example or jlc) or joining them when they go overseas is because its it‘s a hassel trying to get equipment at the last second. "Why don‘t you have this" or "how come you only have one pair of boots, wheres your goretex" i‘ve heard one to many times.

If the reserves are going to support the regular force and keep up to them (in whatever) they have to be given access to the same equipment. Otherwise personally i find it makes the reserves look like a bunch of mecenaries where they have to buy their own mismatched equipment.

This may not be a very popular comment or opinion but the airforce got issued goretex before the army. I‘m sure they are given 2 sets of goretext boots as well. Why wouldnt these be given to the combat arms first?


----------



## Zoomie (27 Dec 2002)

Just from the airforce side of things.  At present we do not have an issued pair of goretex boots.  Our ground crews wear off-the-shelf bought CSA standards safety boots.  While our aircrew wear Matterhorns or Terras - both bought directly from the manufacturer.  We are only issued one pair, and they are NOT exchangeable.  I was lucky enough to get some WWBs issued to me while doing OJT at an army unit.  They are by far superior in comfort and versatility to the above-mentioned boots.  In time the CEMS program (airforce equivalent to Clothe the Soldier) will realize this and get the WWBs issued to its airmen.


----------



## Armymedic (27 Dec 2002)

Gents,
I had the privilige of being in the trials for the CWWB. Not that I‘m totally impressed with the outcome...
To answer your initial question, as one post said about removing your insole every nite and changing both pair (assuming you wear two) of sock every day. Below 0 C, it is meant to be worn with the black "polypro" liner sock with the standard issue greys over top. I just completed my PLQ (new JLC) this fall with that combo for the patrol ex (nite temps to -15) and 10 km march at the end with no problem. And during the final ex doing section attacks and deffensives(standing all night in the trenches) had no problem with just black socks in the day and black/grey combo at night. But you have to be religious on foot care. I find that that discipline is lacking in our army now  compared to the US. Anyway, give it a try and see how it works next time out...


----------



## Jungle (30 Dec 2002)

Yes the air force was issued gore-tex before the Army, but it is BLUE ! Now they are looking into changing it all to CADPAT, including flight suits. The AF paid for their blue gore-tex from their own budget, probably cutting a few flying hours here and there to do it. Of course, they would not cut into their TD budget, which is probably larger than the Army‘s ammo budget


----------



## humint (4 Apr 2003)

I‘ve just got issued new boots and they say in the instructions not to use polish on them, but rather just silicone. They even say in the instructions that polish, etc., will break down the protective weatherproofing. They basically say to "silicone and forget" (I think its the new hellfire-type boot system, who knows?) 

Now, as everyone knows, you look like a freakin‘ moron on parade/in garrison will dull boots. I‘ve been polishing these things like made for the past three days and have had no success in getting any sort of shine out of ‘em. :crybaby:  

Has anyone had the same problem with these boots? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Zoomie (4 Apr 2003)

I sure hope that these new boots are not the WWB that you are inferring to.  If it is, do not use polish or silicon on them at all, your feet will thank you.  Goretex does not like anything that clogs its pores, you should use the provided creme.

If, however, you have simply been issued the Old Black Cadillac style boots.  Disregard any instructions that come with them and fire away with polish.  They are pure leather and can be polished with impunity.


----------



## Paras (4 Apr 2003)

I think he just ****ed his boots.Theres a special paste that they give you for the WWBs.Thats all i believe one should be putting on his boots.


----------



## SpinDoc (4 Apr 2003)

Nah, if they‘re new boots and they said to use the silicone, then it‘s Black Cadillacs that he‘s talking about.  I remember the same instructions when I got my new regular boots.  (Mk IIIs?)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Apr 2003)

If they are brand new combat boots, try burn shining them.  Put a good amount of kiwi on them and run a lighter over the polish.


----------



## humint (5 Apr 2003)

Hey, I may be an FNG, but I not an idiot    

They are leather (black), but with ridges/dimples -- not like the old smooth leather style from ages ago or my Docs. I believe these are made on contract by Terra. 

Anyway, the instructions are EXPLICIT, and say to use T3000 silicone (or similar) only -- that way the boot will be waterproofed. The boots did NOT come with a cream or anything else.  

The instructions also say that polish should not be used (as it breaks down the silicone application; i.e. it will not damage the boot itself) and that silicone should only be applied once a year or so, etc. 

However, I wore them in garrison last week and I took heat for it. Everyone was saying that my boots looked like sh!t (black and dull) and that I needed to get a proper shine out of them. 

I‘m not too sure if everyone else in my unit has the same boots, but they said for me to ignore the instructions and to, "Get them shiny -- infantry style; not like those pussies in the Air Force!" I believe is what he said, and this was coming from a Capt. 

I tried to burn shine them last night, but they are not as shiny as my Docs. However, the burn shine did make a marked improvement.

The instructions also made mention that a black dye can be used. Does anyone know what they mean by that? Any thoughts?


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (5 Apr 2003)

These definately sound like the (black cadillacs) especially when you describe them as being covered in bumps and ridges. I‘d say polish them. The black dye they refer to is boot blackener and you should be able to get it through your unit or the CQ.

If you want to save some time and effort with polishing try using a dremel with a soft polishing attachment. Does a really nice job and will save you hours of work on your boots.


----------



## humint (5 Apr 2003)

Believe it or not, I‘ve already taken a Black and Decker palm-sander (with a buffing pad) to them. It didn‘t do too much.    

I think the problem may be that they are too new, plus I‘ve already applied the silicone (which is likely repelling the polish). I‘ll likely have to wear them out a little and then re-apply the polish. Looks like a going out for a hike today!   :warstory:   

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Apr 2003)

The main reason behind the new CADPAT system and boots is for camouflage. Therefore, with the boots, wet weather they suggest only cleaning them with water and a cloth and then applying paste to the scuff marks.  
I know you are asking us about the Mk III combat boot but the point I am trying to make is that your shiny black boots contradict the CADPAT uniform!! In fact, they are developing a CADPAT camouflaged boot for just that reason!! How do you think we are going to "polish" those?!?  I would love to see an NCO pick you up on dress and deportment for having only used QM issue silicone and boot blackener on your issue boots. Good luck!

Bzz


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Apr 2003)

It sets a great example for new recruits when their boots say do not polish and they are told its illegal to iron their uniform, And then they show up for work... heh

Those cadpat boots are going to be an eyesore


----------



## Pikache (5 Apr 2003)

Is it me, or is *humint* talking about I think Mk IV combat boots, those ones with ridges on the side soles and that generally looks like ****?


----------



## Korus (5 Apr 2003)

Humint, try applying some "boot black" to your boots, it will get some shine into them, then after that it‘s all about how much you polish them. You could also try Kiwi "Parade Gloss", It works really well for getting a good shine, but does scuff a bit easier than regular kiwi polish.


----------



## MJP (5 Apr 2003)

The cadpat boots were actually pretty comfortable...as for an eyesore in garrison yes they were But I can hardly see a CSM letting guys wear them around, just like desert and jungle boots.  

They work extremly well in the field, we did an ad hoc test on them using various NVG devices, bino‘s, naked eye at night.  You could almost instantly see the soldier wearing the black boots everytime, but the cadpat ones you actually had to look and even then guys were fooled.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Apr 2003)

And that is why the new style boots are supposed to be dull.. for less reflection and to aid in camouflage...All I can say humint is use the QM issue boot blackener and silicone... and do‘t worry about the dimples.. they will disappear with use.  And if you have any problems, tell the Bzzliteyr told you to do it!

Bzz


----------



## humint (7 Apr 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. 

I checked out the boots -- one pair is made by Greb and the other is Terra     . Both pairs are exactly the same style, etc. As we all know, all this stuff is contract made. They are not CADPAT gortex or the new WWB, just the basic leather jobbies.

Anyway, I burn-shined one pair and rubbed them like no tomorrow (with a wet cotton ball) and I‘m proud to say that, after a few hours, I have shinny boots. But, I‘m keeping the other pair dull specifically for the field.

I totally agree, they should be dull for the field. No point in having a super-shine on them if they are going to give you away. 

But that‘s the whole problem. I follow the instructions on the boot tags (i.e. don‘t polish, just use silicone), and then a Capt gives me sh!t for having dull boots. I don‘t iron my uniform, and then I‘m takin‘ heat for having wrinkles. WTF!


----------



## Pikache (7 Apr 2003)

Do you still have the olive drabs?

If so, before you parade, toss your uniform and a wet handtowel inside the dryer and run it for ten minutes. Should be good to go.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 Apr 2003)

Well for one, it is not a Captain‘s job to discipline for dress and deportment, that is a Seargent major‘s job. Captains are there to do paper work.. and other office things... 
 As for the dimples on your boots, here‘s a trick I learned way back.. Iron them.  Yes, I am serious, get yourself an old iron, or use a propane torch and a spoon and you can iron out the dimples.. then shine them (ho-hum.. will we ever learn?) to a spiffy looking gloss.


----------



## Gunner (7 Apr 2003)

> Well for one, it is not a Captain‘s job to discipline for dress and deportment, that is a Seargent major‘s job. Captains are there to do paper work.. and other office things...


Really?


----------



## Harris (7 Apr 2003)

Hey Bzzliteyr,
Maybe Captains in your Unit don‘t look after dress and deportment, but every Infantry Adjt I‘ve ever met was quite keen on those things.  Much to my dismay.     

Cheers


----------



## humint (8 Apr 2003)

I‘m sure the RSM would give it to me, too, but I never see him. The Capt gave it to me at the Offrs Mess in front of some other subbies. He was nice about it (i.e. joking around), but he got his point across.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Apr 2003)

Harris, I was always under the impression that it was the RSM and Seargents major that took care of the dress and deportment of the troops, and the Officers to take care of administrative problems.  As I was reading humints post it dawned on me that he might very well be a subbie and that his senior would be a captain.  As they say here at CTC Gagetown, it is everyones responsability to deal with dress and deportment, I remember at one point, they suggested that everyone represented the base RSM and they could tell anyone they were out of dress! 

Bzz


----------



## trjhack (11 Jun 2003)

I am a reservist with AD and i recieved my kit today.  I was provided with new boots, and i was wondering if any of you members that have been around for a while have any tips on breaking the new boots in?


----------



## MikeM (11 Jun 2003)

Combat boots or parade?


----------



## kurokaze (11 Jun 2003)

For combat boots apparently filling them with
hot water a couple of times (letting them dry
in between of course) and walking around for
a couple of hours supposedly does the trick.
Never tried it myself though.

For me I simply wear them a for a couple
of days and it usually is fine for me.


----------



## Redneck052 (11 Jun 2003)

If you recieved the old CBT boots, soak them for awhile in some water.  If you got the new Goretex boots DON‘T soak them.  The new WWB boots are pretty comfortable from the start.

The easiest way to break boots in is to wear them.  Walk around the house and that for a weekend, wear the boots off and on.  No short cut compares to your foot in the boot.

Generally, wear the socks that will normally wear in them.  For example, you don‘t break in CBT boots with a thin white sport sock, if you are going to wear thick wool socks regularly.

If you start to get blisters...visit the topic "Feet--Blisters and Hotspots....", there are good suggestion there.


----------



## sinblox (11 Jun 2003)

What is common issue for the infantry now? I got two pairs of goretex boots and at parade night I wore them and was told to wait until the fall/winter to wear them to which I told that I only was issued goretex. A few people were quite suprised.

Is this irregular or the kit that‘s issued now?


----------



## riggah052 (12 Jun 2003)

The Goretex WWB is considered standard issue now as far as I can tell. It really shouldn‘t matter what time of the year that you get them, they are good all year round, and they‘re quite comfy.
As per the original topic, I too have found that just simply wearing them helps break them in, but alternate what pairs you wear so that you don‘t prolong your discomfort. Good luck.



> Vedi, Vidi, Vici


----------



## Pikache (12 Jun 2003)

That‘s weird.

I thought mk3 combat boots were issued to everyone.

I only wear goretex boots when in field.


----------



## riggah052 (12 Jun 2003)

I was under the impression that all units, reg and reserve were starting to get them,I could be wrong though as I have very limited contact with some of my ‘bin rat‘ buddies.
I apologise if I have inadvertantly misled any readers out there.  :dontpanic:


----------



## Pikache (12 Jun 2003)

Well, everyone‘s got them. I only have one pair and I wear it only at field at my preference.

Mk3s works fine for me for garrisson.


----------



## DnA (13 Jun 2003)

I was issued 2 pairs of the Mk3‘s

I think everyone else in my unit(an the MP Plt thats at our armoury) has mk3‘s, except for the guys going on the next ROTO to the Former Yugoslavia, they also got CADPAT an tact vests

anyways


the way I broke in my combat boots(old ones, mk3) was to put them on, lace them as tight as possible, filled the sink in my laundry room with hot water(hot as I could stand it) then just put my feet in, an every 5 mins I laced the boots up tighter, I did this for about 30 mins, then got out an walked around for 15 minutes, took the boots off, laced them as tight as they could go, then left them to dry

and then wearing them a lot breaks them then walking around


----------



## Pikache (13 Jun 2003)

Just in case nobody told you, break your boots before going on course.
It‘s pain in the ***  to try to break in a new set of boots during course, esp. when you‘re on field ex or on marches.


----------



## Korus (13 Jun 2003)

hah! I got my boots right before I went on basic. So how did I break ‘em in? By wearing ‘em on course. I managed to get civvie insoles and all, but the bottoms of my feet hurt like a bitch for the first few days.. But I quickly got used to it.


----------



## Fader (15 Jun 2003)

I know there for cold wet weather, but most people I know don‘t care and wear them all the time.

I just wore mine to a day game of paintball, whereby alot of running, walking, crouching, etc. was envolved.  My feet are ok, except I had a large chunk of flesh on the heel of my feet ripped off.  I wore the special green socks issued with them, but not the thin black ones.

Anyone know how to stop getting this?  Also, do they feel enormously big on you when you wear them?  I was issued mine, wore them on an ex, never wore them for a year, then tried them again, and the felt gigantic.  I had to put a muckluck insole in it to make it feel comfortable.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sinblox (16 Jun 2003)

Hello,

I find the goretex boots do feel quite large, but I‘ve gotten used to them.

Also, what‘s the policy on wearing them outside of army time? I would of thought someone would get throughtly bitched out if they got caught wearing their boots to a paintball game.


----------



## kurokaze (16 Jun 2003)

ah yes, a very important point about the cbt boots.

get a good pair of insoles! Spend whatever you
need to but make sure you get good ones.  Your
feet will thank you immensely!


----------



## ProPatria05 (16 Jun 2003)

The goretex boots do loosen up after you‘ve worn them for a while, but I have a hard time with you having to put in a muckluk insole/sock. When they were issued to you, did Clothing Stores pers do a proper measurement on your foot?

Also, they do get very hot in warm weather, as they are not made for it. Hot boots + too big = blisters. Infantry Math 101.


----------



## Fader (16 Jun 2003)

that makes sense; although somebody did measure me when I got them.

As for wearing them outside, my squardon RO‘s say any issued kit WITHOUT a Canadian Flag, the word "Canada," or any other symbol that identifies me as a member of the CF can be worn so long as it‘s not part of the fighting order (I think that‘s just webbing and helmet).

Boots, pants, T-shirts (although not outer shirt), toque, and gloves fall in the category of safe stuff to my knowledge, so I wear them if I go paintballing/camping.  Noone‘s ever bitched me out for those things, and if they do, I‘ll just throw the RO‘s in thier face.

I did get in trouble once when someone who looked like me was walking around with a CF issued webbing at the University, but he was just some bum with the airsoft club showing off his gear.


----------



## Dire (16 Jun 2003)

A pair of football/soccer cleets work 100x better for paintball..   

Their just like shoes so you get alot of air to your feet.

Dont need some heavy boot for paintball, not like your running up mountains or running through swamps is it?


----------



## Fader (16 Jun 2003)

I bought a pair of hiking insoles 2 years ago and use them to this day.  Without them, wearing the combat boots (i‘m not sure, but if MK3 mean the old school boots that stretch alot and provide little/no support after a few months, I mean the MK3‘s) is like wearing a pair of wooden sandles.


----------



## kurokaze (16 Jun 2003)

hiking insoles?  Mind sharing the brand?
I‘m afraid Dr. Scholes (sp?) isn‘t cutting
it for me anymore.


----------



## Dire (16 Jun 2003)

I heard DR. Showls Gel insoles work good, but then again Im waiting to find out


----------



## Fader (16 Jun 2003)

IMPLUS, I got them at Marks work warehouse.  They were pretty expensive, around $25 but considering how I‘ve used them for over 2 years, I think it worked out pretty well


----------



## Korus (16 Jun 2003)

$25 doesn‘t seem to be too high of a price compared to insoles nowadays.. I went insole shopping a little while back (The same night "The Matrix" came out, incidentaly), and found that most insoles where around that price, even if they where crap.

Heh, but I think I‘ll go again, the insoles I have could be better...


----------



## kurokaze (16 Jun 2003)

I have the gel insoles from Dr. Scholes.
They‘re ok, but they‘re so thin that they don‘t
provide that much shock absorbtion.  I use gel
insoles on the bottom and then put another insole
on top.  That worked well for a while, now I 
think I‘ve worn them out.

Thanks for the info Lui, I‘ll look into them and
see if they work for me.


----------



## sinblox (16 Jun 2003)

A bit of an update on the goretex thing. I was just talking to a warrant officer about course and he told me to get up to the clothing stores to pick up a pair of regular boots. Not sure what kind they are but at least I won‘t have to use the hot goretex ones on summer course.


----------



## Pikache (17 Jun 2003)

He‘s probably talking about Mk3 combat boots.


----------



## chrisf (17 Nov 2004)

Anyone if the goretex combat boots stretch much?

Mine were issued too large to begin with, and they've finally become enough of an irritation that I'm going to try and get them replaced... as far as the foot measurer they've got goes, is it best to go along with with it?


----------



## foerestedwarrior (18 Nov 2004)

All boots strech, the gortex ones strech slightly all the time, you should have a snug fit when you get them.


----------



## Da_man (18 Nov 2004)

How are they? Is the sole still hard as rock?


----------



## zerhash (18 Nov 2004)

are you wearing the new sock system with them or civies?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (18 Nov 2004)

The gortex boots are issued too big because they are meant to fit the fictional 'SOCK SYSTEM'. I have had the boots for a couple, maybe 3 years now and I can't wear them because I feel like Sideshow Bob with how big they are on my feet. I have only recieved 1 of the 3 components for my sock system and I am not holding out for the other 2. For that matter, I am still waiting on my custom fit combat gloves. I think it's been 3 or so years since I got fitted for them too............

They do stretch a little when you wear them, but since they fit a little big, provide virtually no support whatsoever. Good for hangin out in a def. posn' but I am not a fan of the idea of rucking or patrolling in them.

Best of luck to your feet,

TM


----------



## zerhash (18 Nov 2004)

ya im still a fan of the mk 3s


----------



## MikeM (18 Nov 2004)

I just got mine today.. they're supposed to be issued snug, while wearing the "sock system." The clerk at ASU gave me the whole spiel on why it's supposed to be snug and all that jazz. I'll get the chance to try them out on Ex this weekend.


----------



## gun plumber (19 Nov 2004)

Not going to beat a dead horse.......
They are junk.


----------



## Fraser.g (19 Nov 2004)

lest not forget the sure footing on snow or ice in them   ;D


----------



## chrisf (19 Nov 2004)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> The gortex boots are issued too big because they are meant to fit the fictional 'SOCK SYSTEM'.



I've actually got all three (Four I guess if you count the old style grey socks) parts of the sock system... the problem isn't the socks, so much the fact that the boots were issued too big to begin with, because they didn't have the correct size in stock...


----------



## foerestedwarrior (19 Nov 2004)

I am in Borden on Class B now, so i got mine reissued to a smaller size, and they are awesome, except for the soles, in the winter they are junk. The soles freeze up and you have 0 traction in the winter. There is talk of making new ones with better soles for winter use.


----------



## beach_bum (19 Nov 2004)

I've been wearing mine for a long time now, and (once I got used to them) I like them.  I walk to and from work (about 5km) every day, and have worn them out on EX and never had a problem with them.  That is, with the exception of snow and ice.  My feel were cold and I was slipping and sliding all over the place.  LOL


----------



## m_a_c (19 Nov 2004)

Just wondering about the "sock system"......3 items?  possibly 4?  I have the inner sock(thin black), and the outer sock(thick green) as well I have the cold weather outer sock (thick grey), is that the 3 items or am I missing something?  Other then the obvious....the boots


----------



## foerestedwarrior (19 Nov 2004)

the 4th one would be the old grey wool socks


----------



## m_a_c (19 Nov 2004)

gotcha thanks


----------



## Armymedic (19 Nov 2004)

The sock system isn't fictional....its there and it works well. Now that depends on your definition of well....for some, they get nice blisters, for me it works great.

I will take a bit of the blame (not really, but anything to make you all feel better) as I was one of the soldiers who trialled the CWW boots. Unfortunately for a mild winter that year, we didn't get a chance to trial the boots on a packed snow/ice covered road or sidewalk in cold temps. Hence the largest complaint about the boot. The second most common complaint is blistering....due to fit...due to the delay in issueing the socks.

But knowing what they were designed for, I find they work great. (BTW, the current design was not my favorite of the three styles we trialed).

BTW the sock system is three socks...black, green and new gray....the old greys are for the MK 3's and will disappear in a few yrs once the new cbt boot is issued.


----------



## gun plumber (20 Nov 2004)

I really don't like the "black" sock.I find that my feet slip around in them and this causes me to get awful blisters.
I love the new grey sock.Combined with my orthodics and Danner boots it feels like I'm walking on air.There thick,warm and always soft.


----------



## portcullisguy (21 Nov 2004)

You're not wearing the black socks by themselves are you?  They're not designed for that.  They are a liner sock, and are worn next to the foot, with either the green or grey sock over top.

I am surprised no one mentioned the Goretex sock yet.  I got a set two months ago, but haven't had a chance to use them.  They are supposed to be gucci, especially because they are taller on the leg than the top of the boot is, so you get more water protection.

I recently got issued a bunch of desert socks with my desert boots.  I haven't tried them yet, and haven't been allowed to wear the dessies during predeployment training, so they are not broken in yet.

I have worn the Goretex boots plenty of times.  I find they are not ideal for long marches, or very cold weather.  Fall and spring seem to be their season, and cool, wet, muddy conditions are fine.  But for almost everything else, I wear the Mark 3's or jungle boots (or, of course, the mukluks in winter).


----------



## gun plumber (21 Nov 2004)

Yes I was referring to them worn as a liner sock.Even when worn under the green sock they still make my foot slid around in them.Great for standing around in,but I find them impractiable for marching,but thats just my opinion.
I have a indepth knowledge of the WWB.I was issued them in 2000 and thought they were great.Did a Nova Scotian winter ex(10% snow,90% rain and damp cold)and they were awsome.When I transfered to regular force in 02,I had to wear Mk 3 boots until I was diagnosed with an orthodic problem.Because the system in Borden would'nt pay to have the Mk 3's resoled,they told me to wear the WWB from then on as my standard boot.Then the problems started to surface.
Once those boots become really broken in,you lose ankle suport.They definatly are not for warm weather wear(I knew that,but I had no other choice),As discussed before,their traction on ice is horrible,and definatly not sutiable for long marches.
They do have redeeming qualities though.They are durable.I wore mine for 2 years straight,through all seasons,and they are still holding up.The speed lacing system is exellent and they are comfortable for standing around in,and I have never had wet feet,so the gore tex bootie is made well.
Gore-tex socks have thier place,but since I was issued with a off the shelf goretex boot as my daily wear,I've put them out to pasture.If I ever get deployed to a deseart climate,I will probably buy my own pair of off the shelf boots(Desert Acadia's or Desert high-tecs)that way I'll have them forever.The one thing I don't mind spending money on is good boots.


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2004)

portcullisguy said:
			
		

> I am surprised no one mentioned the Goretex sock yet.   I got a set two months ago, but haven't had a chance to use them.   They are supposed to be gucci, especially because they are taller on the leg than the top of the boot is, so you get more water protection.



You haven't worn the Goretex socks yet? Bloody wonderful piece of kit. Make sure when you're fitting for them though, they go on over whatever socks you'd usually wear in your combats, but fit reasonably snug.

The best way to view the Goretex socks is as a spare pare of boots you can carry in your webbing... your boots are soaked? No problem, change your socks, and add a pair of goretex socks, and your good to go. 

If you're *absolutely* sure you're not going to be stepping in any water over the top of the sock, or if you plan to do somthing like stand in the rain for the next 12 hours, then wear the socks *before* you get wet. Just remember, if the inside of the sock is wet, the boot is probably wetter, so best to wait until the boot itself is wet before adding the sock, at least in my mind anyway.


----------



## Fusaki (21 Nov 2004)

> You haven't worn the Goretex socks yet? Bloody wonderful piece of kit.



I have to disagree, here. After wearing them a couple hours I find they tend to "fold" under the arch of my foot, making them VERY uncomfortable. I only wear them in the field during summertime, when I know I'll only be standing around for a while or sitting in a LAV. If there's any chance I'll have to cover any distance on foot, I'd rather wear wet boots. Earlier this year I managed to scrounge an extra set of oversized gortex socks for my mukluks. I havn't tried them yet, but from what I hear wearing them over the wool socks is just awsome for wet snow.

As for the CWW Gortex Boots, I like them for mounted exercises in the spring and fall as well as garrison use in the winter. They're too heavy for a dismounted field use, but when you're using the LAV to get from place to place they're warm and dry - the cat's ass all around.


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2004)

I've heard about the problem of the goretex socks bunching inside your boot and causing discomfort, though I've never experienced myself (I've worn the Goretex socks a number of times)... maybe it's an issue with fitting..


----------



## Fusaki (21 Nov 2004)

Possibly.

As well, everyone's feet are shaped differently and once worked in everyone's boots are shaped differently too. Gortex doesn't stretch like regular socks do, so consider yourself luck your feet fit well in them.


----------



## BKells (17 Jan 2005)

I read an article in one of those free newsletters at my unit. It said that a new sole has been designed for the Goretex Wet Weather Boot which actually has traction on ice. They've already ordered 17,000 new ones and are in the works of setting up something to re-sole existing ones. The new sole was designed for DND by Vibram.


----------



## Big Foot (17 Jan 2005)

Assuming that is true, who will be entitled to get the new sole? I'm assuming I won't be, at least for the time being, as I'm an RMC officer cadet.


----------



## MikeM (18 Jan 2005)

The original sole was designed by Vibram as well.

The scale of issue willl probably be the same as anything else from CTS.


----------



## Armymedic (18 Jan 2005)

More likely they will resole the boots yet to be issued, and as your issued boots require replacement (3-5 yrs post initial issue) they will give you boots with the new soles.


----------



## dw_1984 (20 Jan 2005)

Goretex boots are issued w/ IECS.  Issue usually happens when either you have 1 yr in or are MOC qualified.  This is for the reserves.


----------



## P Kaye (20 Jan 2005)

Are there any guidelines or regulations as to when the gortex boots should be worn instead of combat boots?
i.e. 
 - In garrison when it is slushy wet weather outside?
 - Always in the swamps of Gagetown?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jan 2005)

The same regulations that tell you when to wear a sweater or a scarf or a toque.....

GW


----------



## P Kaye (20 Jan 2005)

... meaing common-sense, of course.
Okay, try this another way... I've never had these boots before (previously I only had combat boots).  When do people usually wear them?  Do people find they are superior over-all to combat boots and wear them all the time?  Or are they generally not as good as combat boots in most cases?


----------



## Inch (20 Jan 2005)

I can't wear gortex boots anytime the temp is above about 10 degrees, my feet sweat something terrible if I do. It's personal choice.


----------



## TwoEyesDim (20 Jan 2005)

Im my personal experiance with the issue gortex boots, they are not that great for long range patrolling. They do not support the ankle as well as the good ol'  regular combat boots. Like GeorgeWallace said, they are signifigantly warmer to wear than normal combat boots so not that great to where in the warmer seasons. To your original question, wear them as common sense. If your on parade, you shouldnt where your gortex. But if you plan on doing some classes outside in the rain/snow after parade, then maybe where if you dont want to change your boot.


----------



## GIJANE (20 Jan 2005)

I can tell you when not to wear them..we had some new guy wear them on the BET cause he thought they would be comfy, the poor bast*rd must have been dying, to tell you the truth i think I've wore them maybe half a dozen times since having them, for outdoor training, ie; ranges, nav classes or something..

Jane


----------



## brin11 (20 Jan 2005)

I wear them all year round, even in the summer.  The black cadillacs do a number on my feet and I find the new WWB pretty comfortable in comparison.  The only time I wish I could avoid them is in icy conditions.  Their soles are extremely hard which cause them to be slippery.  I've found myself on my ass more than a few times wearing them on ice.  

Your best bet, wear them a few times in different conditions and see how they perform for you.


----------



## gun plumber (20 Jan 2005)

Here in Wain world the WWB has worked its way into becoming a standard item of dress.Like was said before,they are warm,and not fit for ruck marching or the like. for parades,you should quitely find out what most everyone else is wearing and go with that.You don't want to make yourself a target for the extra duty gun.
Here in wain world,I find it hard to identify what is standard dress anymore.There are so much different kit roaming around here(all of it current CF issue)that you can hardly tell what the standard is!


----------



## Sharpey (20 Jan 2005)

Down in the armpit, we wear Combat's in Garrison and whatever we want really in the field. For me, I wear them in extreme wet weather or cold, and to shovel my driveway.


----------



## Radop (28 Jan 2005)

Sharpie said:
			
		

> Down in the armpit, we wear Combat's in Garrison and whatever we want really in the field. For me, I wear them in extreme wet weather or cold, and to shovel my driveway.


In Pet and here in Kingston, half of the guys like WWB and the other half hate them.  I fall in the latter.  I find them too slippery in the cold weather and too warm for working indoors.  When we reported that they were too slippery, we were told by Ottawa that they were ment for temps between -10 and 10 degrees.  Any cooler than -10 you are to wear mucklucks.  The Bde and Sigs Rgmt say that we must wear black boot in Garrison.  Funny eh!


----------



## Matt_Fisher (28 Jan 2005)

I'm really suprised that nobody's mentioned Yaktrax yet

www.yaktrax.ca

Pretty simple and affordable way to solve the slipping issue of the soles.


----------



## Ralph Wigum (19 Feb 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I'm really suprised that nobody's mentioned Yaktrax yet
> 
> www.yaktrax.ca
> 
> Pretty simple and affordable way to solve the slipping issue of the soles.



I have tired Yaktraz for civi uses such as back packing and for walking around town when it is really cold and icy. I really like them, I think that I will try them next time I wear the WWB when it is nice, cold and icy lol.


----------



## bossi (22 Feb 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I'm really suprised that nobody's mentioned Yaktrax yet
> 
> www.yaktrax.ca
> 
> Pretty simple and affordable way to solve the slipping issue of the soles.



By accident (no pun intended) I discovered in the CF Safety Digest that we've "solved" the WWB sole problem ...
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dsafeg/pubs/digest/1-05/art03_e.asp

And, some of our Southern cousins are interested ... 


> ... a few North American boot manufacturers as well as the United States Marine Corps has expressed a strong interest in the VIBRAMÃ‚® Dri-Ice sole and its application in temperatures below -10 °C. ...


----------



## Matt_Fisher (15 Mar 2005)

Interesting about the "Dry Ice" sole.  I still think that a basic pair of Yaktrax is a more timely and cost-effective solution, but what do I know... :


----------



## johnny_boy (8 Apr 2005)

Okay, I have been given the run around in terms of these and I am hoping to get definitive answers from you guys or any supply techs on the board.

I received my gortext kit (new combat jacket, parka, ICES, etc) earlier in the year. I am in Halifax, so I was issued this at the armouries clothing store. With that issue I was told that I was entitled to gortex wet weather boots, but they did not have any in at the armories so my unit QM would isssue them. So I asked my QM and he said you needed to go to the dockyard. That statement was echoed by everyone else in my unit who had them (I am PRes). So I phone up the dockyard, explain myself and the search I have been doing for these boots and the dockyard supply tech says I am not entitled to gortex boots and (contrary to what I have been told by everyone except him) and that if I want the rules changed I have to take it up with Ottawa, and that was the end of that conversation. 

So what's the deal? Am I entitled WWB? People in my unit have them and they said they just went down to the dockyard, others say they asked the dockyard but said they wouldn't issue to army. I'm so confused, all I want is my WWB


----------



## bossi (8 Apr 2005)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> So what's the deal? Am I entitled WWB? People in my unit have them and they said they just went down to the dockyard, others say they asked the dockyard but said they wouldn't issue to army. I'm so confused, all I want is my WWB



Apparently you're still a "Newbie" to the Army (i.e. a Private Recruit).
So, I'm going to politely give you an extremely pointed hint ...
Go talk to your Section Commander, or the next higher person in your Chain of Command - let them deal with this problem.
I have a hunch that somebody from your unit with the rank of Corporal, Master-Corporal, Sergeant or Warrant Officer will solve this problem
(and if they can't, then there's probably a Lieutenant or Captain who will help).

Okay - your homework assignment is to come back here after you've properly and formally asked your Chain of Command for help, and let us know what happened.

P.S. (hopefully they won't rap your knuckles to the point where you won't be able to type ... after all, Newbies don't necessarily know all the rules ... yet ...)


----------



## johnny_boy (8 Apr 2005)

I have gone through the chain of my command, and been refered to my unit QM who has then refered me to the dockyard and the dockyard has politely told me to screw off.

My question is whether or not the WWB is a general issue? Is it supposed to be issued with the rest of the gortex kit. I may be a private recruit but I am not clueless as to how the system works.

Edit: After re-reading this reply it comes off as a defence reply... Let me re phrase. I have gone through the appropriate channels and received conflicting reports on whether or not I get the WWB boots. One supply tech says you get them with gortex issue, my unit QM seems to think so, yet the dockyard says ony certain people get them. I am just looking for a definite answer of "Yes you are entitled to WWB with your gortex isse." or "No, only certain people, meaning not you, can get WWB."


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Apr 2005)

Ask your QM for a copy of the scale of issue that you are entitled to (should be D13011AA).  It is available on the DIN at MA Reports Website.  If you are entitled to Clothe the Soldier items as shown on that scale you should get them.

One thing to keep in mind, if you are on your BMQ, SQ, or DP1 training at Area Battle Schools or Gagetown, you are not entitled to Clothe the Soldier items.  So as a Private Recuit if you got some, then you're lucky.  It's not fair that some pers may have what they are not entitled to, while others dont have these items, if it really concerns you, bring that your chain of command.  Your section commanders should sort this out with their troops so all pers on a recuit course/SQ have the same items, especially if they are from the same unit.  *Do the other candidates on your course have them?*

However, if you are entitled to the Clothe the Soldier items then...
Take the scale down to Clothing Stores and ask for WWB.  When they say no, show them the scale and ask to see the authorization they have not to issue IAW the scale.
If the person at the counter gives you flack, take down their name, and for their supervisor.  When the supervisor comes out explain the situation.  If you are not getting any satisfaction take down the name of the supervisor, thank them for their time and return and explain the situation to your chain of command.  Provide names and locations.
Always be polite, yes sir/no sir.  Do not give anyone anything they can use against you.  Take note of who was around watching.
But remember, be polite, you are Private, that doesn't mean that you can be denied your entitlements, but you are still a Private  

Good luck, hope things work out.


----------



## sdimock (8 Apr 2005)

Good luck indeed, I'm a Res. Cpl. in the interior of BC and after being sized 3 times I still don't have them.

I get the "not available" line and it's not my QMs fault, he isn't being supplied with them.

I also just found out that I can't just exchange a pair of my black Cadillacs that have a hole in the side of them from CS 05.

I have to drop them off so they can be shipped to Chilliwack and they send a pair back, hopefully before I got on
the next ex in the beginning of May.

I have to admit I'm nervous about dropping something off in stores and hoping I get what I need in time.

Even a pair of boots with a hole in them (lets call them jungle boots,  not that I'll need jungle boots in Wainwright) are better than only one pair for 3 weeks.  

Of course I've also got my bridging boots and mukluks.

Not that I'm bitter. 

*Additional note: So far the last person I talked to about this was a Major*


----------



## johnny_boy (8 Apr 2005)

Thanks for your help guys. That answered my question.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (8 Apr 2005)

Hey Johnny_boy, 

When you were told by the dockyards to go pound sand, did you _go back_ to your chain of command and relay that to them? 

If you are entitled, the chain should help you out. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Proud Canadian (9 Apr 2005)

Your in the army, in Halifax. The Supplies favorite words from the halifax dockyards is "we are non operational"   I used to be posted to CBF Halifax and it was always a royal pain in the butt to get anything army related out of them (new or replacement). It was less of a headache to just grab a DND vehicle and drive up to gagetown and get all the army kit you needed.

Good luck getting the boots, even if you are able to eventually get them from the dockyards, I wish you well getting the correct size.

Cheers!


----------



## Recce_Boy (23 Jun 2005)

I just got issued my WWB last week, and I just tried them on yesterday and I found out that they are too big.  (yes I know I should have made sure I got a size that fits properly)  And I cant go to the place to exchange them.  Is there anything I can do that will make them fit a little better.  I'm goin to Wain for SQ/BIQ this summer, so I sorta need a solution quick.  Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Baloo (23 Jun 2005)

Don't wear them. People might say wear bigger socks to compensate, but the WWB have a tendency to really stretch, making your problem even worse. Nothing worse than wearing ill fitting boots for months on end. I did for two months (half size too big), and my feet paid the price. So, what you need to do, is evaluate your situation: are the WWB really necessary for these courses? Most likely, no. Keep the good old black cadillacs and remember...you got yourself into this mess by not fitting properly.


----------



## Recce_Boy (24 Jun 2005)

Alright thanks, and yes I'm well aware it was my fault. And I'm fine with it    Plus the WWB I got were used so...


----------



## drmann (3 Sep 2005)

GL w/ the "too big boots"... I did the same thing, regretted it for two months, and might finally get relief at my new unit (ppcli)


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2005)

Good morning Gentlemen (& ladies),
This being my first post, I'll introduce myself. I was actually trying to hunt down some info on Op Argus as I am tasked there Feb 06 - Sept 06 and this site popped up. Can anybody help me out because I can't seem to find any info on the DIN. Got to reading all about the kit problems and questions. Very very interesting. I am currently the IC of Clothing Stores here in good old Gagetown and have heard all these problems and complaints before. 
Regarding WW Boots, they are a CTS item. Entitlement is 2pr Reg F & Res F!! Here's how it works, you go to your supporting Clothing Stores (not your QM...QMs are 1st line and usually have a couple of Sup Techs & lots of cbt storesmen..they are part of your own Unit!!). Clothing Stores is 2nd line support. Maybe this will help all those students who are told to report to the QM by their instructors to pick something up and end up at Clothing where we can't help them out.  
Trying on your WW Boots should take about 15-20 minutes (so book yourself an appt if you don't like to wait), if done properly, and you will be issued 1 pair. After approx 30 days, if your boots still fit properly, come back to Clothing and get issued your second pair. If they are not fitting properly, come in for another size to try out for 30 days etc etc. Make sure they fit properly, they do come in 62 sizes!! After all, they're your feet. These boots are not supposed to be worn for marches...that's what cbt boots are for. These boots are currently only rated for 14 degrees and above, despite what some of the comments on this site say. Currently there is a move underway to have all of our WW Boots resoled, getting rid of the Sierra 1276 vibram sole that is currently on them and replacing it with a Kletterlift Vibram sole. The Kletterlift does not freeze, and therefore, when done the WW Boot will become a year round item. You will be able to tell whether you have the new sole quite simply, turn it over and if one of the knobs on the tread is blue....you are truly good to go. Do not use Kiwi polish etc etc on these boots as it affects the moisture barrier and eats away the leather. Only use the polish that comes with your boots..it is specially designed to work...and does!! You can pick up a can at your QM or...surprise... Clothing Stores. And as for the Res F/Reg F thing....both are entitled to 2 pr, but there are shortages in the system due to all the Depot stock being re-soled. Problem is, as is with most CTS items, your local clothing Stores can only stock sizing kits and minimal qtys that have been returned due to improper fit. We must order this for you individually. If you want your boots to air out properly and quickly, remove the insole as it states on the user phamplet that comes with the boots. The WW Boot is also meant to be worn with the CTS sock system, the Black liner sock and they gray, not the green. You may find that wearing the combination of socks that was meant to be worn with the boots will keep your tootsies warmer and will prevent the moisture buildup within the boot itself. PS for those of you in Halifax and other non-operational Units...welcome to the world of Gagetown where we are also non-operational...rather a "training base" therefore the reason we are last on the list for the Gucci kit. Needless to say, you are still entitled. Tell your Clothing Stores to do an MSO140 demand on your behalf to get you the kit you are entitled to. For 90% of the Army CTS items, you do not have to be on an Army Base to be entitled, you are entitled by virtue of the colour uniform you wear. The exceptions being, the Tactical Vest, snowshoes(!! another topic all on it's own). If your Clothing Stores tells you they can't order the item because they are non-operation ask them to print you off a copy of the DO1301 scale "Basic Land Enviornment Uniform Entitlement", on it, point out to them your entitlement to WW Boots, BEW and everything else they tell you that you can't have.
Sgt Vern


----------



## Bintheredunthat (9 Oct 2005)

Wow Vern - that was your first post like a month ago and you're already up to 160 something total posts??  You've been a busy man.    

Here's my take on the WWB:

1)  First of all, I've worn the WWB a couple of times.  One time when both sets of Mark 3s got mashed wet and I needed some dry relief on Ex, I turned to the WWBs.  What a relief.  Not usually a big fan, but when you're dealing with rain and WET WEATHER - they are the bomb.  Big shout out to whoever decided we needed these things.   however.........

2)  I find all too often soldiers are "uneducated" about how these boots are to be used.  Some youngins go to the field in the winter and scratch their heads when they're pulling the frozen things from their little tootsies.  Ok - I know, there's enough info out there, so let's not bring up the fact anymore.

3)  I'm not a big fan of the garrison use of these boots.  Now - I understand that some people find some boots more comfortable than others, and doctors/medics may perscribe the wearing of some equipment as opposed to our regular stuff in order to keep the member happy.  BUT, this boot is a wet weather boot.  It is not a theraputic boot that's made to replace this Mark 3.  I however see this happening on the regular.  Am I way off in saying that soldiers shouldn't simply wear these boots because "they like them better"?  Still a believer in uniformity here.  I can't see why I have to see different sets of boots on parade.

4)  My last pet peeve goes back to something already mentioned by others - boot sizing.  Although I believe my boots are the right size (hard to say since I likely didn't wear them enough yet), those people guilty of number 3 above - daily WWB wearers - look and sound like they are walking around in 20 pound rubber boots.  It drives me CRAZY!!  :evil: "Oh here he comes again"  CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP!  I've been hoping for too long that some of the more picky old school guys (at the SSM level) would pick up on this and start putting the word out about no WWB in garrison without a chit.  Instead, I even heard my unit once had a parade (in my absence) where the SSM stated that WWBs were part of the dress of the day.  That ticked me off - big time.  Guess what kind of boots he likes to wear.......

So that's my take on the WWB - a great boot, but not enough direction, education, and enforcement of dress states (I don't want to say dress regs as they don't technically say that Mark 3's are the boot to be worn).

Let's see if this lights this thread up or not - I'm interested in your views, opinions, and experiences.

Bin


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2005)

Bintheredunthat said:
			
		

> Wow Vern - that was your first post like a month ago and you're already up to 160 something total posts??   You've been a busy man.



Correction...I've been a busy girl!! And being an insomniac doesn't help either!!


----------



## Bintheredunthat (10 Oct 2005)

I stand corrected.  I'm sure you get that a lot with a name like "Vern".

And make that 170 something now.   ;D

Bin


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2005)

Actually, the name's Veronica. Family and ex-Airborne guys call me Ronnie. Only everyone else in the Military calls me Vern. That name started out in the field in Pet one Ex and has continued to this day. Even my mother has started calling me it lately!!


----------



## Bintheredunthat (10 Oct 2005)

Well Vern, I'll remember to check profiles from now of before posting my replies.

I remember one time I got an e-mail request from a Captain......let's just say Bloggins - can't remember the real name.

So I called this Capt and left a voice mail, with the whole, "Sir, in response to your e-mail......blah blah blah".  Then someone asks me, "You do know that Capt Bloggins is female right?"   

Oh yeah, don't we call all officers Sir?   

Bin


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Oct 2006)

The boot is generally a great improvement. I've worn it at temps as low as -25 C for long periods of time (OK, 8-12 hours at a time) and they've kept my tootsies toasty. I prefer wearing smart wool socks vs. the issue socks though. I wear a thin pair under a thick 'expedition' weight pair and use the issue insole. Changing insoles daily helps. One problem, already noted, are the soles - getting sorted thank Gawd. I've also not been too happy with the ankle support. Might be a sizing problem on my part though.


----------



## medaid (8 Jan 2007)

sorry just wandering...slightly off topic, the sock system, are we entitled to replacement after x amount of years? months? Vern could you pleas help with this?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Jan 2007)

Yes.  As you need em, exchange em!


----------



## medaid (8 Jan 2007)

excellent! Thanks Bzzliteyr!  ;D


----------



## army lax (29 Jan 2007)

I read the care and maintenance instructions on the cts website on the wet weather boot, but it says nothing about how to clean the inside of the boot. Can anybody help?


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2007)

Throw it in the dry cleaner...


----------



## 762gunner (29 Jan 2007)

For cleaning the inside, I've used one of those SHOUT sheets that are semi-wet, just give the inside a bit of a scrub and it's clean(er).  On the outside, I give my boots a shot of black paste every couple of months or so, but leave them overnight for the paste to dry a bit.  It also makes the soles more pliable, I've never (so far) had a problem with them cracking, esp since I've never used polish on them.

  I'm VERY fortunate in that my feet really don't sweat, so one good pair of thick white socks wil get me through anything.  If I wear a thinner pair of white sport socks and grey work socks overtop (the white socks, not the boots  ), not only are my boots good to about -30, but I can go rucking in them as well.  Never had a blister or hotspot (I'd knock on wood, but my head echos).

  Unfortunately, however, they will wear out eventually.  I've had a pair for about six years and they were FINALLY starting to give up the ghost.  Clothing in Wainwright tells me they're no longer issued, and "it was a lucky fluke" I got a last pair from the depot.

  That sucks.  I hate the Mark III's, can't wear orthotics in them, feet aren't falling apart enough to get custom boots, have NO idea who's getting Danners, why, and how much.  What the heck I'm gonna do when these boots wear out, I have no idea.

  Maybe spray paint my feet black.  

  Cheers.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jan 2007)

Redneck said:
			
		

> <snip>
> Unfortunately, however, they will wear out eventually.  I've had a pair for about six years and they were FINALLY starting to give up the ghost.  Clothing in Wainwright tells me they're no longer issued, and "it was a lucky fluke" I got a last pair from the depot.



WTF? no longer issued!?   Vern clarification on this.


----------



## Nemo888 (29 Jan 2007)

Vern, is there any way to get our old WWB's resoled? That would be awesome now that they are all worked in. I'd rather not waste the Armies money on new boots, but the old sole is too slippery.


----------



## 762gunner (30 Jan 2007)

I've had all my boots resoled, although on my own dime.  I called the same place in Edmonchuk that does boots for Clothing.  Orthotech in St. Albert will do them for $80.00, and takes about a week.  They've done a fantastic job (nope, not getting any commission or kickbacks here), and the boots handle the cold weather MUCH better.  I could live in my boots for weeks easily now.

     I'd love to hear what anybody says about the end of issued WWB's.  The Civvies-That-Rule in Clothing stores in Wainwrong still insist that WWB's are history.  Just the gawd-awful Mark III's now.

     Cheers.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2007)

*WOW*

Let's just say that I think there is some misinformation out there:



> Quote from: Redneck on Yesterday at 21:14:27
> <snip>
> Unfortunately, however, they will wear out eventually.  I've had a pair for about six years and they were FINALLY starting to give up the ghost.  Clothing in Wainwright tells me they're no longer issued, and "it was a lucky fluke" I got a last pair from the depot.


 and



> I'd love to hear what anybody says about the end of issued WWB's.  The Civvies-That-Rule in Clothing stores in Wainwrong still insist that WWB's are history.  Just the gawd-awful Mark III's now.



I'll just say this. I have yet to hear a single peep about the end of the WWBoots. What I am privy to, and which I have put in other threads on the WWB in this forum is that a project was done to re-sole all the WWBs remaining in-stock from the old-style (Sierra 1276) vibram sole to the new style vibram sole (Kletterlift). As you are all well aware, numerous problems were experienced with the Sierra Vibram sole in that it was too slippery for wear in icy conditions or temperatures below zero etc. The new vibram sole is suitable for wear in winter conditions and all new WWBs coming into stock will arrive with already be equipped with the new vibram sole.

Here it is in a nutshell:

*WWBs are NOT history. * 

WWBs *having the old style sole * will soon be history. I just got a shipment last week.

Redneck,

Is it possible that they were merely remarking in the context of you getting a pair with the old style sole? As in "Oh didn't you luck out...you got the last pair of those boots this system will ever see?" As in the last pair of WWBs the system will see with the old sole? Possible? I think that's what was meant.

Relax boys, the WWBs aren't going anywhere.


----------



## geo (30 Jan 2007)

LFQA HQ just had 1 pr of everyone's WWBs resoled with the new soles for XMass..... they work great!

Thank you Santa!


----------



## willy (30 Jan 2007)

Is there an easy way to tell whether or not a pair of WWB has the new sole or the old one?  If there isn't a quick way to tell just by looking, then there would at least be a different NSN for the new version (I think)- anyone happen to know the new NSN?

The guy I talked to at my local clothing stores said they have the new version, but he looked so unsure of himself when saying that that I have to wonder.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2007)

willy said:
			
		

> Is there an easy way to tell whether or not a pair of WWB has the new sole or the old one?  If there isn't a quick way to tell just by looking, then there would at least be a different NSN for the new version (I think)- anyone happen to know the new NSN?
> 
> The guy I talked to at my local clothing stores said they have the new version, but he looked so unsure of himself when saying that that I have to wonder.



Yes there is an easy way to tell.

Look at the sole of your boot. If your sole is black, you have the old style vibram. The new stlye sole has one knob in the tread that is light blue in colour. 

If you can see blue, you've got new soles.


----------



## geo (30 Jan 2007)

blue knob?
that's ok for those that are new - out of the box
but, if they converted your boots for ya, you'll have to take their word for it.... unless you fall on your a$$ while walking to the car.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> blue knob?
> that's ok for those that are new - out of the box
> but, if they converted your boots for ya, you'll have to take their word for it.... unless you fall on your a$$ while walking to the car.



He got his from Clothing Stores so I'm assuming that he is talking the one's out of the box.  ;D


----------



## geo (30 Jan 2007)

Check!


----------



## willy (31 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> He got his from Clothing Stores so I'm assuming that he is talking the one's out of the box.  ;D



Yeah, well funny story on that actually- when I exchanged my old ones (for more old ones I see, with no blue knob) they tried to give me a set that was clearly used, and well used at that, with mud and everything on them.  I just exchanged the one pair, and told them that I wasn't too keen on the second set they were offering up.

I see that I'll have to make another pit stop in there to order some NEW boots, in boxes, with blue knobs this time, please.  By the way that NSN may come in handy after all, as it's clear the guys I'm dealing with don't really have a clue.


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2007)

willy said:
			
		

> Yeah, well funny story on that actually- when I exchanged my old ones (for more old ones I see, with no blue knob) they tried to give me a set that was clearly used, and well used at that, with mud and everything on them.  I just exchanged the one pair, and told them that I wasn't too keen on the second set they were offering up.
> 
> I see that I'll have to make another pit stop in there to order some NEW boots, in boxes, with blue knobs this time, please.  By the way that NSN may come in handy after all, as it's clear the guys I'm dealing with don't really have a clue.



And when you were given these clearly well worn boots with the mud on them did you immediately ask to speak with the supervisor? I certainly would have. 

Used boots can be re-issued (but usually aren't) provided that the previous owner's foot imprint has not worn into the sole (inside the boot). There is a reference for this policy in the 007 which I can post tomorrow.

What actually amazes me about your post is that someone at clothing actually took back dirty kit!! There is also a 007 ref that says all kit turned into Clothing will be cleaned, laundered, markings, paint stickers removed by the member prior to it's being accepted for return by clothing staff. I will also post that ref tomorrow.

There are indeed still boots out there in stock with the old soles still on them...they aren't going to just get thrown away after all. Like my post down below says, I just got a shipment of them last week. It is quite possible that your clothing stores also has old-soled boots in stock still. So, I suggest that you call your clothing stores to see if they have received any of the new stock in yet, thus perhaps avoiding a pointless trip to their location by you.

Once your clothing stores has used up it's current supplies and re-supplies come in from Depot-stock, odds are they will receive the newly soled footwear.

The SN for your boots can be found on the label on the tongue. Your size on that label (0029 , 0061 etc) is also the last 4 digits of the SN.


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> And when you were given these clearly well worn boots with the mud on them did you immediately ask to speak with the supervisor? I certainly would have.



Here are the references that I spoke of in my earlier post:

*DIN Link to A-LM-007-014/AG-001 CF Supply Manual (also known as the "007"):*
- once open, choose "CFSS Supply Manual"

 http://dgmssc.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DMMD/index_e.asp?Lang=e&Content=DMMD

*Cleanliness/Laundering of items being returned to Clothing Stores:*
ALM 007, Vol 3, Ch 13, Sect A, Art 003, para 9, note. (3-13A-003-9 note)



> Note: Except under extreme extenuating circumstances beyond their control, individuals shall ensure that all items of clothing, footwear and equipment being returned to or exchanged at clothing stores are clean. For health and safety reasons articles that are dirty may be refused by clothing stores personnel.



*Re-Issue of Footwear:*
ALM 007, Vol 3, Ch 13, Sect F, Art 002, para 6. (3-13F-002-6)



> 6.  Free issue footwear that bears a foot imprint on the insole, which could cause discomfort, shall not be classified as fit for reissue except to the individual to whom the imprint belongs. Footwear that does not bear a definite foot imprint and has an outer sole and upper that are not deformed beyond repair shall be subject to reissue.


----------



## bllusc (31 Jan 2007)

The resoled boots should now have the vibram label on the sole in yellow as opposed to the original black ones. Last year we had all of our boots resoled in Barrie and now apart from being a bit taller (KISS rocker boots!) they are better in icy conditions and have the same tread pattern as the original boots did.

Capt B.Luscombe
3 CRPG


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2007)

Yes,

Some of the new soles available on the local economy that were re-soled during the project have the word "vibram" and it's surrounding area in bright yellow...but not all. There are also approved vibram soles available locally that do not have the yellow colour or the blue knob. It all depends upon which vibram sole is available in your local area. 

The ones coming into the CFSS via the contractor were identified with the blue knob.


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2007)

LFQA HQ boots were resoled with black vibram logos & no yellow or blue markings.


----------



## bllusc (31 Jan 2007)

I had been under the impression that the army had initially utilized a lower grade sole and hence, no yellow markings. Having used vibram soles since a teenager in hiking etc, I have had nothing but good things to say about the products and always saw the familiar yellow markings under my feet. I can only imagine that the marking in yellow has nothing to do with the quality of the sole or temperature tolerances and depends on which sole model number it is.

Learn something new....

Capt B. Luscombe
3 CRPG


----------



## Gunnerlove (17 Feb 2007)

The first sole on the WWBs was a very hard rubber, so very good for durability but lousy in use (think LSVW brakes) the money saved was being spent on medical care.


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> LFQA HQ boots were resoled with black vibram logos & no yellow or blue markings.



Yes, by a local contractor. That different markings was already explained below.

The WWB that were in stock (ie at depots) were re-soled with the blue nobbed sole so that you could confirm whether or not the ones  recd in stock were re-soled or not.

The ones that were re-soled by bases were done via local contractors which may or may not have had the yellow "vibram" marking on the sole. That was dependant upon which company's vibram soles that local contractor used.


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2007)

bllusc said:
			
		

> I can only imagine that the marking in yellow has nothing to do with the quality of the sole or temperature tolerances and depends on which sole model number it is.


Correct, except that the yellow marking is dependant upon which manufacturer made the sole.


----------



## gunner56 (5 Mar 2007)

Does anybody know if CIC Pers are allowed to wear wwb's? I have a pair(red lining,hard sole)that I bought from CEL Surplus in '04,and our TrgO told me that I need a Dr's note. I have type 1 diabetes,so foot care &protection in cold weather are extra important. I usually wear mk 3"s except when too cold for them.(or too wet) ???


----------



## Sloaner (5 Mar 2007)

Gunner, if it is CF issue you can wear it.  You should be issued them when you get your full kit depending on your support base.  The only time you may have a problem is if you are on course and not everyone has them, but even then the DS at most of the RCIS's around the country are reasonable.


----------



## gunner56 (5 Mar 2007)

Thanks,Sloaner. I appreciate the info.


----------



## medaid (2 Aug 2008)

Why would you want the POS? There are way better boots out there then the WWB.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Aug 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Why would you want the POS? There are way better boots out there then the WWB.



+1. These are the best boots on the planet IMHO. Carried me across Baffin Island plus a few hundred other rocky/ snowy kms with zero blisters or cold issues. Good to minus 20 C so far (in MSR snowsheos). Fit perfectly. My only complaint was that the laces wore out too quickly so, of course, I replaced them with MkIII combat boot laces.

The WWB is nowhere near as effective in comparison.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Aug 2008)

Daftandbarmy,

"Which" boots are the best on the planet?  Did you forget a hyperlink?


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Daft,
> 
> "Which" boots are the best on the planet?  Did you forget a hyperlink?



Yes I did... and stop calling me Shirley! http://www.gearzone.com/Salomon-Protrek-6-Boots-p/187-18607.htm

(Mess tins)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Aug 2008)

fixed  ;D


----------



## greenjacket (5 Aug 2008)

decoy said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Please don't flame me, as I'm a civvie
> 
> ...




Since the WWB are current issued, doesn't that mean that they cannot be sold leaglly in surplus stores.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

greenjacket said:
			
		

> Since the WWB are current issued, doesn't that mean that they cannot be sold leaglly in surplus stores.



If they have been sold off a surplus by the overnment then its fine. Something being "current issue" does not mean it cant be sold.


----------



## greenjacket (5 Aug 2008)

ok thanks for answearing my question


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If they have been sold off a surplus by the overnment then its fine. Something being "current issue" does not mean it cant be sold.



Which, IIRC, surplus ones sold off have a hole punched in the tongue/gusset, which is what I have always seen the troops at Base Supply check for when I went to trade in a pair of boots.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> a hole punched in the tongue/gusset,



That is correct.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Aug 2008)

Try this site, go to the bottom of the page where it says Size Range, and click on the link for the size chart.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Aug 2008)

decoy said:
			
		

> Can anyone answer as to whether or not WWBs come in sizes small than 245/104??



Yes they do. Smallest size is 215/88


----------



## Ecco (23 Aug 2008)

The WWB resole requisition is now on the Merx.


----------



## geo (23 Aug 2008)

Nice to see ECCO but, as far as I am concerned, the WWB will always be a hunk of junk
A hunk of junk that I contend is at the root of my knee injury - Completely sectioned Right Quad (with the new soles)

After two operations and looking forward to a third, you couldn't pay me enough money to wear em ever again.


----------



## Ecco (23 Aug 2008)

???

I don't remember trying to convince you (or anyone else for that matter) that WWB were good boots or that you should wear them.

(Je te souhaite une bonne journée et un sincère prompt rétablissement, géo)


----------



## geo (23 Aug 2008)

..never said you did Ecco... (would've been a lost cause anyway  )

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Sep 2008)

I hate to sound too positive here, but I wore the WWB for several days on a snowshoe trip a couple of winters ago in the Rockies. I wore them with a couple of pairs of Smart Wool socks, a good quality Gore-tex gaiter and MSR snowshoes. Temperatures were around minus 20 to minus 25. The boots worked great, especially compared to the crummy cold injury inducing boots I've worn in Norway with the British Army.

Glass half full  :cheers:


----------



## tank recce (2 Sep 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I hate to sound too positive here, but I wore the WWB for several days on a snowshoe trip a couple of winters ago in the Rockies. I wore them with a couple of pairs of Smart Wool socks, a good quality Gore-tex gaiter and MSR snowshoes. Temperatures were around minus 20 to minus 25. The boots worked great, especially compared to the crummy cold injury inducing boots I've worn in Norway with the British Army.
> 
> Glass half full  :cheers:



Combined with a set of $12 Canadian Tire ice cleats, they are in fact the cat's a$$ for walking the dog in a slush 'n' ice lubricated park...

(Don't laugh - I've worn the cleats on ex, on a SA range, and on a Cougar pad. They do suck though for getting in and out of vehs, and for bare-icy-to-bare pavement situations)


----------



## genesis98 (7 Sep 2008)

a few years ago when I was greener then i am today, I was in somewhat of a hurry to dry my WWCB's and put foot powder in the boots. Did I totally ruin the gortex membrane  by clogging the pores?


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2008)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> a few years ago when I was greener then i am today, I was in somewhat of a hurry to dry my WWCB's and put foot powder in the boots. Did I totally ruin the gortex membrane  by clogging the pores?


Umm... this has been a few years ?
How have they been to date ?
Foot powder shouldn't be a problem in any case...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Sep 2008)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> a few years ago when I was greener then i am today, I was in somewhat of a hurry to dry my WWCB's and put foot powder in the boots. Did I totally ruin the *gortex *  membrane  by clogging the pores?



Technically speaking, it is not GOR-TEX, it is (as described on the CTS site) "a waterproof moisture vapour permeable barrier layer", so whatever info you can find about footpowder affecting GOR-TEX might not apply.  Hard to say not knowing the actual specs on the material used.

I went to the CTS site to read up on their pitch for the WWB maint and found the CTS Footwear FAQ WRT to the WWB.  More on link.

_- Despite repeated bulletins issued by CTS staff advising that the WWB was not intended to be worn in extreme cold temperatures, soldiers continued to do so. Naturally, personnel continued to report that the WWB lacked "grip" on some surfaces in temperatures below freezing.

- Until such time as CTS can determine and implement the best possible solution, personnel are once again reminded that the WWB *was never designed for wear below -10°C; - it is not a "Cold" Wet Weather Boot*. Although the boot has exceeded performance expectations with respect to warmth and comfort below -10°C, the WWB is not ideal for wear in extreme cold temperatures. *In conditions below -10°C, soldiers must consider switching to the mukluk as the preferred option.*_

Now if you go to the page on the WWB, and read the Concept of Use, it says:  

_Concept of Use – *The WWB will provide climatic and foot protection *  for the gap between the arctic footwear system and the current, temperate combat boot *in cold, wet weather conditions*. The WWB and combat sock system are worn together to provide comfort and protection to the soldier between  -10°C and +20° C. The choice of the liner and temperate sock combination or the liner and thermal sock combination depend upon work rate and individual metabolism._

Ok.  CTS folks, you have to pick one.  It is, or it isn't.   :   They always say -10 to +20, but one page they say it is, and the other it isn't, a boot for cold wet weather.

According to the FAQ, the soldier is not using the CTS kit properly, as directed by CTS staff...as opposed to the kit is crap. Troops shoud be wearing their mukluks instead. If its a WWB but can be worn at -10 temp...would you think that in -10 temp anything "wet" would be "frozen" and  "cold"?   :blotto:


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> personnel are once again reminded that the WWB *was never designed for wear below -10°C; - it is not a "Cold" Wet Weather Boot*.



In other words: "not designed for use in Canada", right?  :


----------



## danchapps (11 Sep 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> In other words: "not designed for use in Canada", right?  :



Not necessarily, just maybe 2 months out of the year


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Sep 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Not necessarily, just maybe 2 months out of the year



I was going to ask CTS if they could put a "dinger" on the boots when the outside temperature was below -10, they could go "DING!" like a microwave or something to let a soldier know he/she should change to mukluks, as he/she could be busy, caught up in things like firefghts and TICs.

You'd hear things like....

"RELOADING!"

"GRENADE!!!"

"GET THAT *&#@#@*#@ RADIO OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

**ding**

"MY DINGER WENT OFF...BUT MY LACES ARE IN A KNOT!"


----------



## Mister Donut (13 Apr 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Technically speaking, it is not GOR-TEX, it is (as described on the CTS site) "a waterproof moisture vapour permeable barrier layer", so whatever info you can find about footpowder affecting GOR-TEX might not apply.  Hard to say not knowing the actual specs on the material used.



I've got two sets of boots, both look virtually identical except one set has a taller pad rim on the top part of the boot.  These ones are actaully stamped Gore-Tex inside.  I can't believe how muc confusion there is over these things.  One source is telling us to polish our regular combat boots, another source is telling us to only use the green-tin kiwi stuff, then another source is telling us to polish our Gore-Tex boots and they must be shiny....

I know for sure if you use regular shoe polish on the Gore-Tex, it will fuck it up good and proper, so you have to use the Gore-Tex specific stuff.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Apr 2012)

Has anyone notice that the two cans in question, the company names? Emu and Kiwi.... just saying..


----------



## Bluebulldog (12 Jul 2012)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> I've got two sets of boots, both look virtually identical except one set has a taller pad rim on the top part of the boot.  These ones are actaully stamped Gore-Tex inside.  I can't believe how muc confusion there is over these things.  One source is telling us to polish our regular combat boots, another source is telling us to only use the green-tin kiwi stuff, then another source is telling us to polish our Gore-Tex boots and they must be shiny....
> 
> I know for sure if you use regular shoe polish on the Gore-Tex, it will frig it up good and proper, so you have to use the Gore-Tex specific stuff.



The taller pad ones are the WWCB. DO NOT use polish on them. Doing so will ruin them. If supply hasn't issued you two sets of MK4s, and your getting jacked for wearing your WWCB as the dry spares, than kick it up your CoC. And of course...according to another thread...you may just get issued a pair of the new brown ones....that don't need polish at all....moot point.


----------



## Troubleman24 (20 Mar 2015)

I had my gore tex cleans and I still got a warning for it. I'm putting kiwi shine on them either way now, plus those are too big for me to the point that it hampers my ability to run, so  if they frig up well I will be getting new shoes anyways. Hopefully brown ones ;D


----------



## quadrapiper (20 Mar 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> In other words: "not designed for use in Canada", right?  :


Nice boot for much of BC!


----------

